

Ask HN: Web app where hourly employees can "clock in"? - zackattack

There's got to be a sweet web app to replace the old clock card machine. Any suggestions?
======
nikz
We make MinuteDock (<http://minutedock.com>). More of a standard time-tracking
program than a clock-card machine, but serves the same purpose
</shamelessplug> ;)

------
morbandit
<http://minutedock.com>?

------
noahc
I have experience with TimeForce, and it was pretty easy from an IT
perspective. We used a digital punch in box, and then had it networked back to
our main office from two locations.

The technological challenge is already solved. You could do something similar
like www.hipmunk.com, and basically solve the social and interface problems.

We ended up pulling the system out of there for social reasons. Time clocks
hurt morale.

------
gstebbins
<http://trails.es> is a little too I designed to fill this void. It's
unfinished and thus free, but it works and I use to every day. Just dont try
to drag tasks from one list to another. It'll light our server on fire (not
really, it simply breaks your account until its been manually fixed ;)e
Feedback is welcome.

------
apresley
There are hundreds of these. Web clock, physical clock, phone or mobile? Need
to track client hours, or just in/out times? Some combination?

At <http://www.TimeForge.com> we handle both software and hardware clocks,
along with integration for retail / restaurants.

------
phamilton
At work we use Kronos. It supports both card swipes and online log-ins. I do
work for a University, so it's a pretty big employee base. Though I actually
prefer to swipe my ID to clock in and out. It's easier to get into the habit.
Currently I clock in and out online and I forget at least 2 or 3 punches a
month.

------
chetm
So many companies use big names like ADP or Paychex for processing that it
just makes sense to use their systems to clock hours. I'm familiar with
clocking in at ADP. It works, but its not pretty. It might make sense to have
a small scale app for smaller companies that don't use big guys in the room.

------
gatsby
Time Force has some browser and mobile-based time clocks available at the
bottom of the page:

[http://www.mytimeforce.com/time-clocks/time-clocks-by-
type.p...](http://www.mytimeforce.com/time-clocks/time-clocks-by-type.php)

------
jeffreymcmanus
We've been using <http://getcashboard.com> for more than two years. It's
terrific. It does invoicing and a bunch of other stuff in addition to time
tracking.

------
eschutte2
<http://www.clicktime.com>

I wrote the industry's first Ajax-powered punch clock for them many years ago
and it's since been improved quite a bit.

~~~
vrikhter
What are you working on now?

------
olihb
We use <http://www.slimtimer.com> at work and we're very happy with it.

------
webgambit
We use <http://timetrex.com/>. I think they may have a hosted solution.

------
within
<http://www.timeclockonline.com>

------
kyrai
<http://www.clockspot.com/> kinda

~~~
vrikhter
Why kinda? :) (Full disclosure - I work there)

------
vrikhter
Clockspot.com - but I'm bias cause I work here :)

------
android2
Can't believe noone said Harvest yet.

------
ctravis
paychex offers this service as well

------
hajrice
clockingit.com

